# whom would you chose?



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm looking at the Savage magnum seris, whom would you prefer the http://www.savagearms.com/93fv.htm or this http://www.savagearms.com/93fvss.htm 
And why?
Thanks alot.

Atli S 
iceland 
"The king of the swing"


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

This is a decision that you will have to make. If you are going to spend alot of time in wet environments I would definately go with the stainless steel. If you are only going to be using it on the range during nice weather I would save the money and go with the blued barrel. Whatever model you choose you should be getting a great rifle in a fun chambering that is fairly accurate (minute of squirrel out to 150 yards or so).


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

so the performence of these 2 are about the same, it's just the diffrence between the matirial of the barels. Here in Iceland we don't have a lot of shooting ranges, just lot of land. So then I think i'll use the diffrence to buy a nice scoope. Do you have any recomendsions?

Thanks 
Atli S 
iceland
"The king of the swing"

p.s. Please look past my gramar.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.savagearms.com/112varminter.htm
Cause ti's better


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

dustdevil said:


> so the performence of these 2 are about the same, it's just the diffrence between the matirial of the barels. Here in Iceland we don't have a lot of shooting ranges, just lot of land. So then I think i'll use the diffrence to buy a nice scoope. Do you have any recomendsions?
> 
> Thanks
> Atli S
> ...


Simmons Mag 44 6.5-20x with a 44mm objective. This scope was considered an awesome buy when it was being sold for $200, and now, they are upgrading the line, so they are selling them for $99.00 at Natchez shooter supply.

This fits perfect for your rifle. You can do well up close, but it really shines at 50+ yards.
https://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?c ... D=SN801048


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer: I would if I could but for the next year I can't have that big rifle. Icelandic laws.

Thanks for the scoope info, I just orderd this one 

Atli S 
Iceland 
"The king of the swing"


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

If you take proper care of your guns, either one is suitable. If you neglect them frequently, stainless will stand up better.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant Tiger a gun expert :bs:


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

I want to take very good care of my guns, want to learn how to take them apart and clean and maintain. 
Are there some books that í can read to learn to maintain my guns with the respect that they deserv?

Thanks Atli S 
Iceland
"The king of the swing"


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the owners manual u get with the gun will tell u what u need to do.

and dont waste ur time or money on the stainless. it will scare everything away if u dont cover it up.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I was in Iceland in 2000-2001, they have alot of saltwater and humidity, go with stainless.


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

We are of course surounded by sea, but all the water that is on land is a fresh water. So if I keep it clean then it should be okey the other way.

Atli


----------

